# 72 volt to a 48 volt is it doable........



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

What does the Gem weigh and what speed are you looking for?

A 5hp DC series wound motor running 48 volts can push a 1600 lb car to 35mph quite well.

A 10hp will do it also, with less strain (longer life) on the motor.

Your controller should work alright with the lesser voltage, not sure about the contactors, relays etc.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Phatbudde said:


> ......................and is it worth it?
> 
> Maybe this isn't the right forum for this, but why not ask. From what I have read there is some really good info here for EV info.
> 
> ...


You may want to check the controller and make sure it will work down to 48 volts an have current capacity to drive the new motor, not sure what they use on the GEM. You may also need to increase wire size as it is probably not sufficient for the higher current, 26 amps vs 156 or so if my math is right 
If controller, wiring, and contactors need to be changed it may cost more than the 2 batteries.


----------



## Phatbudde (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info. The GEM can't weigh over 500 lbs, without Batts. I lifted it 8 in. and added larger tires, and want to run it at campgrounds when I go out 4x4ing. The 10 HP will work much better than the little 2.5 HP, and it is new. I'm not to concerned about the buying of 2 more batts, as much as I want that extra power in the dirt. I'll give it a shot, change the wire and I will let all know in a couple weeks
cb


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

If your 10 hp motor will handle 72 volts, Why dont you just replace the motor and keep every thing else the same... A 10 hp motor at 48 volts should be around 15 hp at 72 volts...


----------



## Phatbudde (Jan 24, 2008)

I should have first stated that I am a 1 (know enough to get in trouble) when it comes to understanding the electrical on the GEM. sooooooooooooooo

I do I know if the 10 HP 48 Volt motor handle 72 Volts? And if it did that would be GREAT.
CB


----------

